# Baalbek Fine Details



## JWW427 (Feb 17, 2021)

Brien Foerster has done it again!
The details here in this film are the best Ive seen.
If the big blocks were poured geopolymer, why not pour the whole foundation that way?
Why are they quarried so big?
I believe the megalithic portions to be Prediluvian, and possibly Annunaki related.
The biggest shipbuilding cranes in the world can only handle 1100 tons.



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=czaD4-B5i54


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PIFeXteNqxo
_


----------



## Bitbybit (Feb 17, 2021)

Very good videos!
When you have watched them you shouldnt miss Ombio productions video.

_View: https://youtu.be/-FxP5_QyrnQ_

(I like Ombios raw technical facts with deeper details but without the fuzz much more than Brians "tourist"-like narrative.)
(But Brian is of course still a hero in these subjects for all his work and raising awareness.)


----------



## JWW427 (Oct 21, 2021)

Is Baalbek a glimpse of a megalithic Atlantis colony? In the vein of the Giza plateau?
Many layers of different cultures lay atop, but what if the really big stuff is Prediluvian?
Did the Romans really expell that much effort at a minor colony? They are a legacy culture, yes?

Are you going to believe they built this amazing "temple" to Bacchus, the god of wine?
The Roman-centric PTB archeologists will cover up anything anomalous with Rome crap.
"Nothing to see here...its Roman."





More excellent photos:

More from Baalbek: ancient stone construction hi-tech.





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vfmf6I-U2fg&t=172s_


----------

